# 2009 Nissan Murano Transmission Fluid Add



## frj3 (Apr 4, 2009)

First time under my `09 Murano to change the oil. I drained the transmission fluid by mistake, before I found the oil drain plug. I know I have to get the fluid from the dealer, but where is the port to add the fluid back into the transmission?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi frj3!!

Most automatic trannies are filled through the tranny dipstick tube. Find and ID both tubes.... 1 for engine oil and 1 for tranny fluid. Both should be clearly marked. Funnel will be required or a flex tube with shutoff that screws to the tranny fluid bottle.

Bet you won't do that again!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the fords here from the last few years the tube is no longer used and they have a filler plug on the side of the tranny the same as the old manual boxes have and you need to lift the car up on a hoist to get it level enough to get an accurate level


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Dai:wave:

Didn't know that. Dipstick no longer there?? Fluid level monitored by sensor??

My newest is a '99.....Taurus. 

Now that I think about it, the info should be in frj3's owners manual:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

caught me by surprise when i first ran into it
it is not monitored by a sensor as far as i can see on my 2005 model
it just says to check it's levels when service is done
i would much prefer the tube where you can check it anytime


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Same as my 2009 Toyota Tacoma, and many other newer vehicles I'm told. There is a drain plug and a fill plug but it isn't quite that simple. The new fluid has to be topped off to overflow at a specified temp. On my Tacoma it is 115 degrees. Other temps will give an incorrect level of fluid proportional to the temp difference from the spec. Life was simpler with dipsticks....


----------

